# Cursor frozen on my desktop IMac after downloading Monterey



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2022)

Tonight I downloaded the latest version of Monterey for my desktop Mac which is just a year old.
It took 2 hours but when my computer rebooted it did so with the cursor frozen in the top left corner. I looked at instructional videos using my ipad on how to unfreeze the cursor but all of them were for Mac laptops and didn’t, work.
i,ve rebooted the computer and followed as many instructions as I can find but with no luck, it seems that this isn’t,a rare problem after downloading Monterey,  but the fixes seem to not work on mine. however my computer is now completely unusable with this frozen cursor and I,m having to use my iPad to post here, I just wondered if any techie bods here had any ideas please, the computer is booting up but that,s as far as I get, can,t use it with the frozen cursor, which is wired btw and not wireless, in case anyone thinks it might be a mouse battery problem.  any help would be gratefully received


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2022)

That's awful, @hollydolly 
I haven't any clue, of course, but....
I hope that someone can be enlightening and helpful, very soon!


----------



## bowmore (Jan 27, 2022)

I have sort of the same problem with a laptop and wireless mouse. I had unplug the dongle and plug it in again. It would not hurt to unplug your mouse and plug it in again.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2022)

tried that bowmore, made no difference unfortunately


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 27, 2022)

Gotta go to bed it’s 1.30am hope someone might have suggestions by the morning thanks in advance everyone


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Well after hours of messing around,  and with the help of my o/h remotely...I finally got this computer working again..*phew*


----------



## Devi (Jan 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well after hours of messing around,  and with the help of my o/h remotely...I finally got this computer working again..*phew*


How did you do it?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Oh it took forever, don't ask.. it involved all sorts of unplugging, changing mice.. re-plugging, everything back in , changing from a wired mouse to cordless and back again, spent 3 hours trying to get it fixed,..what a nightmare..


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2022)

Sounds like a well "thawed out" solution!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> Sounds like a well "thawed out" solution!


lol..you jest, but it was a real job and a half to get it all started up again  ..it seemed  that something jammed after Monteray downloaded, and it froze the computer at 5 mins left of the download.. as well as a frozen cursor... , but if course I'm a genius dontcha know, and I got it eventually fixed with only remote help..


----------



## bowmore (Jan 28, 2022)

Glad you got it fixed.  When I got up this AM, my Internet was down. I waited a while, and it came  back. One of the e-mails I got was from my service provider saying the Internet was down and they were fixing it.
BUT, how could I get their message if the Internet was down??


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 28, 2022)

Not at all an Apple person but have tried resetting the System Management Controller?

Don't need a reply, just ignore it.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Glad you got it fixed.  When I got up this AM, my Internet was down. I waited a while, and it came  back. One of the e-mails I got was from my service provider saying the Internet was down and they were fixing it.
> BUT, how could I get their message if the Internet was down??


Yes, I get those too, when I have similar situation.  And I wonder the _same thing!  
Do they think I have some additional service and would pay for theirs anyway? _

I do think it is better than nothing, that they do that, 
But it's a  frustrating feeling, that you put into words for me.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh it took forever, don't ask.. it involved all sorts of unplugging, changing mice.. re-plugging, everything back in , changing from a wired mouse to cordless and back again, spent 3 hours trying to get it fixed,..what a nightmare..


Thanks for explaining those specific steps, so that we could follow them, if it happens to us.  

But, I am very glad that you did persevere and got it working now!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Thanks for explaining those specific steps, so that we could follow them, if it happens to us.
> 
> But, I am very glad that you did persevere and got it working now!


I could explain it all.. but it would take about an hour and several pages long...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I could explain it all.. but it would take about an hour and several pages long...


I thought your post was an excellent synopsis!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh it took forever, don't ask.. it involved all sorts of unplugging, changing mice.. re-plugging, everything back in , changing from a wired mouse to cordless and back again, spent 3 hours trying to get it fixed,..what a nightmare..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


>


no tower with a Mac..fortunately otherwise it might have gone flying out of the window...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> no tower with a Mac..fortunately otherwise it might have gone flying out of the window...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 29, 2022)

Great suggestions from @Ken N Tx 


It's a shame he wasn't available with those, before you went to all the unnecessary trouble you did, @hollydolly


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 29, 2022)

I feel bad that you had that frustration HD. I've had the frozen curser thing happen but it was a few years back and I don't remember how I fixed it. I'd read about people having issues after downloading Mac updates. In fact, after I got my "new" computer, which is no longer new, in 2007, I tried to download the next update which was Mojave and it was taking forever and ultimately didn't download, so I cancelled it and never bothered to upgrade again. So I'm four operating systems behind.  Glad you're up and running again.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well after hours of messing around,  and with the help of my o/h remotely...I finally got this computer working again..*phew*


Glad you got 'er going, well done!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I feel bad for you HD. These types of problems are very frustrating. I've had the frozen curser thing happen but it was a few years back and I don't remember how I fixed it. Did you completely shut down and leave it off for awhile or just did the reboot (restart)?


No Diva. it wasn't just simply the frozen cursor.. the fact was that I'd downloaded the whole new Monteray system, and that had taken well  over an hour, and then had frozen the whole computer at 5 minutes before completion.. also freezing the cursor too preventing me from doing anything at all.. and afraid to shut the computer down because the Download was 55 minutes complete...

. Ultimately I had no choice, and shut it down, but it made no difference one it was rebooted, everything was still frozen. I tried a new mouse, I tried  wired then wireless mouse, just to even get the cursor to move..nothing.. ..I unplugged everything from the wall.. re-plugged it.. un-installed the Eset network Proxy protection, then unplugged every cable and plug, except the keyboard  from the back of my MAC.. , used the mac wireless mouse instead of the wired one I usually use..  then restarted it again... plugged it all back in...and Holy Mary mother of God.. the cursor moved.. and I was able to get everything shut down on screen and finish off the Monterey installation...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> No Diva. it wasn't just simply the frozen cursor.. the fact was that I'd downloaded the whole new Monteray system, and that had taken well  over an hour, and then had frozen the whole computer at 5 minutes before completion.. also freezing the cursor too preventing me from doing anything at all.. and afraid to shut the computer down because the Download was 55 minutes complete...
> 
> . Ultimately I had no choice, and shut it down, but it made no difference one it was rebooted, everything was still frozen. I tried a new mouse, I tried  wired then wireless mouse, just to even get the cursor to move..nothing.. ..I unplugged everything from the wall.. re-plugged it.. installed the Eset network Proxy protection, then unplugged every cable and plug, except the keyboard  from the back of my MAC.. , used the mac wireless mouse instead of the wired one I usually use..  then restarted it again... plugged it all back in...and Holy Mary mother of God.. the cursor moved.. and I was able to get everything shut down on screen and finish off the Monterey installation...


Yeah, I went back and edited my reply after seeing Nathan's response that you had gotten it fixed. Somehow I had overlooked your reply about being able to do so. So...how likely are you to attempt to install another OS upgrade next time?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yeah, I went back and edited my reply after seeing Nathan's response that you had gotten it fixed. Somehow I had overlooked your reply about being able to do so. So...how likely are you to attempt to install another OS upgrade next time?


Not likely tbh. I'm not the one who usually does it you see., my husband who is very technically minded always does it.. . but my now estranged o/h had come around a couple of weeks ago.. and had started the process of the download while he was here not realising that it was going to take longer than he expected, and so left it  sitting on the task bar waiting for it's final installation, telling me a few days later. , that there wouldn't be any problem if I just finished it off . . I should have guessed, that it wouldn't be straightforward.. and I would have been very right.., so no I will not be doing any more installations..other than straightforward ones like upgrades to firefox etc..


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Not likely tbh. I'm not the one who usually does it you see., my husband who is very technically minded always does it.. . but my now estranged o/h had come around a couple of weeks ago.. and had started the process of the download while he was here not realising that it was going to take longer than he expected, and so left it  sitting on the task bar waiting for it's final installation, telling me a few days later. , that there wouldn't be any problem if I just finished it off . . I should have guessed, that it wouldn't be straightforward.. and I would have been very right.., so no I will not be doing any more installations..other than straightforward ones like upgrades to firefox etc..


@hollydolly  .. I stopped downloading games due to screen freezes and other problems after dl'ds .. and, I've played hundreds. Fortunately, only a handful caused issues.

Some of the Microsoft games are not bad.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @hollydolly  .. I stopped downloading games due to screen freezes and other problems after dl'ds .. and, I've played hundreds. Fortunately, only a handful caused issues.
> 
> Some of the Microsoft games are not bad.


Pinks... ..the Monterey is not a game it's a MAC operating system... but I agree with you about the games. I used to play Games years ago..Big Fish, Pogo etc, thinking they were established game providers, and wouldn't be bugged.. but  I was wrong.. they leave fragments of games everywhere deep in your computer even after you;ve deleted and cleared all cookies and caches.. and are a devil of a thing to get rid of..


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Pinks... ..the Monterey is not a game it's a MAC operating system... but I agree with you about the games. I used to play Games years ago..Big Fish, Pogo etc, thinking they were established game providers, and wouldn't be bugged.. but  I was wrong.. they leave fragments of games everywhere deep in your computer even after you;ve deleted and cleared all cookies and caches.. and are a devil of a thing to get rid of..


@hollydolly ... aaah! Goes to show how much I don't know about Mac's 
Yep, those games always left garbage behind.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

I have Monterey,   Version 12.1   on my desktop  ... have had it for a couple weeks now. 
Nothing strange  with the download.

It seems  the  Mac has way too many updates for my liking.  ...and when things go wrong - blame  the mouse!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I have Monterey,   Version 12.1   on my desktop  ... have had it for a couple weeks now.
> Nothing strange  with the download.
> 
> It seems  the  Mac has way too many updates for my liking.


there was nothing strange once it downloaded Bonnie.. it was the downloading that was the problem, when it froze the computer completely 5 minutes before completion ..it just jammed the whole system


----------

